# 7tm Replacement Spring.



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

may be worth a shot to post over on telemarktips.com you may be able to find someone that wants a pair over there.


----------



## funkytruk (Mar 20, 2010)

*interest*

Hey man,

I'm interested in a pair of the springs. I just sold my skis to someone in Arizona and he informed me that one of the springs was busted. I'm bummed...didn't realize there was a problem. But, it would be great if you could send him a set. 

contact me... [email protected]

kurt



GPP33 said:


> I picked up some 7tm’s and noticed one of the springs is shot. Garmont wants $75 for a set, I can get the same thing for under $10 from Lee Spring, only problem is they have a minimum $40 order. I’m probably going to end up ordering 4 sets, obviously I can only use one.
> 
> Anyone interested in a set for $10 plus shipping from 80504?


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I ended up just shimming my set to get me through the year. When we place another order through them for work I'll probably pick up a set. No idea when that will be, probably before next season though.

Pete


----------



## funkytruk (Mar 20, 2010)

Pete,

What was the exact spring make and model? perhaps i can order some from Lee Spring or get some here in Portland Maine.

Thanks,

kurt


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I was looking at a die spring, 3.5" length, .75" hole dia ( die springs are measured by the hole they will fit in) and a ~250 lb/in spring rate.

I don't remember the part number but you should be able to look it up. The spring wire has a rectangular cross section vs the 7tm's round cross section.


----------

